# Favorite line from a commercial



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

So I spent the weekend coughing up a lung on the couch. Got that nasty bug going around. I happened to watch quite a bit of TV, which I normally don't do. Anyways, I saw this commercial about some new reality TV show - something like Beauty and the Geek? So I'm watching this advertisement for the show and they show this girl who says *"It's not that I'm stupid. It's just that I don't know stuff."* And she was straining to get that one out hoping that someone in TV land would understand! 

Boy I'm glad I don't watch much TV. 

Ever see the movie "Idiocracy"? That's exactly what the world is coming to.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I love stupid humour when it's intentional. The Airplane movies crack me up.... "And don't call me Shirley."


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I love this FS comercial:

The burt in HD...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpIw6nSfcF4


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh COMMERCIAL! I read it wrong. Okay, pick ANY line in this one.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m-y-qAbpL0


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> I love stupid humour when it's intentional. The Airplane movies crack me up.... "And don't call me Shirley."


what do you make of this, johnson?

ooo, i could make a brooch, or a hat... or look, a dinosaur!


favourite line from a commercial is that brick one with the guy and his robot, when the robot calls him a "ram lover"... gets me every time.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

It's Future Shop and yeah, that's a classic...techno dork, ram lover...Love it.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> It's Future Shop and yeah, that's a classic...techno dork, ram lover...Love it.


yes, future shop, sorry... kills me though


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

"'So, if I go to England and order a muffin, theyll give me an English muffin?'
'Just dont go to england'"


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Surely you can't be serious....I saw part of it yesterday. It looks pretty stereotypical; Smart, glasses, nerdy guys vs do nothing but look good girls. Idiocrasy definatly comes to mind, I loved that movie.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

My favourite one was quite a few years ago. I can't even remember what it was advertising-some insurance company or something. It was in an arena and starred Eddie Shack getting hit in the side of the head with a hockey puck, at which point he turned to the camera with his toothless grin and said,"That was close!".
-Mikey


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I passionately hate most advertising and avoid it all costs, but when Leon's broke out Wilf Paiment for their No Paiments until 200X campaign, I lost it. Hilarious.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a guitar board, so the last line in this one-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_A2nL6mAWk

if you want a non-guitar one--Tiger Williams line in the old McCain's commercial-"Or Lanny will eat the box!"


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

zontar said:


> It's a guitar board, so the last line in this one-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_A2nL6mAWk
> 
> if you want a non-guitar one--Tiger Williams line in the old McCain's commercial-"Or Lanny will eat the box!"


hey, that's freakin SWEET! thanks for posting.. 

seen this one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

"Oooh..the Puppy!" after it seemingly
tosses a heavy comfy chair out the
window and crushes the car.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I passionately hate most advertising and avoid it all costs, but when Leon's broke out Wilf Paiment for their No Paiments until 200X campaign, I lost it. Hilarious.


...the one from a few years back featuring a queen elzabeth II lookalike was a hoot.

"what wave?"

does anyone remember, "right you are, hector, its frighteningly nippy out here!"

wicked!

or the mcdonald's commercial with the punchline: "if that's okay with you..._bill_.."

-dh


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

There was no line that I remember but I think it was an Austrailian car ad. It showed a sporty car speeding around the desert, slo-mo cornering and spraying sand and dust in the air. Not a road or tree in sight. At the end the car pulls up in front of the camera...a close up of the driver side window. The driver looks out with a big smile.......Ray Charles......I lost it.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

"1 out of every 4 people have genital herpes."

The game "Who's got it?" keeps me entertained when waiting in long lines. Thank you Valtrex.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Man, I hate commercials, but I absolutly loved the Terry Tate office linebacker commercials a couple Super Bowl's ago. They're all on youtube too. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=terry+tate&search_type=


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

violation said:


> "1 out of every 4 people have genital herpes."
> 
> The game "Who's got it?" keeps me entertained when waiting in long lines. Thank you Valtrex.




...this cracks me up!

-dh


----------

